# Nanaimo Bars



## cathy stapleton (Sep 28, 2005)

I posted this to another message board so I thought I'd check here and see if the subject had ever come up here. I can't seem to find a recipe for these after doing a search so I thought I'd post the recipe here as well. These are probably the best bars I've ever tasted:

*The Original Nanaimo Bar *

Although there is a lot of speculation surrounding the origin of the famous Nanaimo Bar treat, since little solid evidence exists today, the city of Nanaimo has offered its theory about the three layered treats. Sharing its namesake with the bar, Nanaimo's history reveals that these homemade bars were sent by miners' families to their loved ones in the field as a sweet treat to brighten their day. Whatever the case, Nanaimo Bars have become a Nanaimo staple, offered in most restaurants and cafes throughout the city. There have been many versions of Nanaimo Bars made over the years, but the Original Nanaimo Bar recipe still stands as a favourite.

*THE ORIGINAL NANAIMO BAR*

*Bottom Layer*
1/2 cup unsalted butter (Euro-style cultured)
1/4 cup sugar
5 tbsp. cocoa
1 egg beaten
1 3/4 cup graham wafer crumbs
1/2 cup finely chopped almonds
1 cup coconut

Melt first three ingredients in the top of a double boiler.
Add egg and stir to cook and thicken .
Remove from heat.
Stir in crumbs, coconut and nuts.
Press firmly into an ungreased 8 X 8 pan.

*Second Layer*
1/2 cup unsalted butter
2 tbsp. and 2 tsp. of cream
2 tbsp. vanilla custard powder
2 cup icing sugar

Cream butter, cream, custard powder and icing sugar together well.
Beat until light.
Spread over bottom layer

*Third Layer*
4 squares semi-sweet chocolate (1 oz each)
2 tbsp. unsalted butter

Melt chocolate and butter over low heat.
Cool.
Once cool, but still liquid, pour over second layer and chill in refrigerator.

*ENJOY!!!*:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

this is so great! a new restaurant in town has these on their mini sampler dessert platter....they were amazing. Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

When we were kids, my sister found a recipe on the side of a box (of what? can't recall..) for peanut butter nanaimo bars. The second layer had peanut butter of course and Jello vanilla pudding powder. Absolutely disgusting! I still fantasize about them today.. She lost the recipe, and I haven't tasted anything that comes close.


----------



## apinchof (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting the recipe! Each time I go to Vancouver, BC I am always on the lookout for nanaimo bars. The very best I've come across so far are from a big bakery at the Public Market on Granville Island. They use a chocolate ganache that stays gooey rather than the more common chocolate that hardens as it cools.

As for the lore, the version I've heard is that they were entered into a local baking contest by a woman from Nanaimo under a different name. Once she won, they decided to call them Nanaimo Bars.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anneke,

If/when you make them, let us know how they compare to those in your memory....



Thanks for sharing the recipe Cathy... look forward to trying them!


----------

